# Wood kit 1/20



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello! 
I just want to know if There is actually some makers of good rolling stock kits in Wood? 
I' m specially looking for narrow gauge kits 1/20 ... 
There was NEast narrow gauge but it seems That he have stoped is activity....


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

I've purchased several wood car kits from Phil's Narrow Gauge
They are fairly simple to assemble with good detail. I've always had good service when dealing with him.


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks crisolite!


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Look at: Hartford Products

They have several "Short Kits" You will have to get your own wood. I've never built one so I'm not sure what the plans/ instructions are like. Maybe someone with personal experience can chime in, or you could give them a call to ask.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I' ll second the suggestion of Phil' Narrow Gauge kits. I have built a couple of his reefers. The instructions are excellent and there are a lot of detail parts, unlike the kits from Northeast. Their parts are minimal, At least on the two kits of theirs that I built. Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I have built BOTH Phil's Narrow Gauge kits and a Hartford "long" kit. Phil's kits are very nice, lots of detail and lots of laser cut wood pieces. Fit together bicely. The one Hartford kit I made was a 30' flat car. If you get this kit as a "short" kit, the plans are beautiful. Fine line drawings. All of these were 1/20.3 fine scale.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with the recommendations for Phil's Narrow Gauge Kits. I'm made a number of them and they all result in durable models with a nice amount of detail. Plus, he also sells trucks and couplers at a reasonable price!


I wrote an article on building a PNG Reefer Kit that shows what is involved.


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

I have built BOTH PNG and Hartford 'long kits'. My first preference would be Phil's kits and then Hartford. The body sills and end sills are preassembled (glued and pin nailed) in Phil's kits, which is a plus in my opinion. The 'short kits' from Hartford do not include wood, wire & tubing, which are supplied in Phil's kits. Assembling the body and end sills in a Hartford kit can be a challenge to keep the joints square and parallel without the jig that can purchased from Hartford separately. 
Both kits have excellent drawings and instructions. PNG detail parts are high quality (very little flash and minimal or no part lines). 

Personal opinion - nothing replaces the look and feel of real wood. 

Jerry


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tenwheeler on 18 Jun 2013 01:17 PM 
I have built BOTH PNG and Hartford 'long kits'. My first preference would be Phil's kits and then Hartford. The body sills and end sills are preassembled (glued and pin nailed) in Phil's kits, which is a plus in my opinion. The 'short kits' from Hartford do not include wood, wire & tubing, which are supplied in Phil's kits. Assembling the body and end sills in a Hartford kit can be a challenge to keep the joints square and parallel without the jig that can purchased from Hartford separately. 
Both kits have excellent drawings and instructions. PNG detail parts are high quality (very little flash and minimal or no part lines). 

Personal opinion - nothing replaces the look and feel of real wood. 

Jerry I have to agree with ten-wheeler, that I PREFER Phil's kits. The pre-assembled frame is a BIG plus. The Hartlford "long" kit was purchased from the estate of Jim Francis AND this kit included the jig for building the frame. I can't imagine how much more difficult the frame assembly would have been WITHOUT this jig!


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks gentlemen ! 
What is the "jig" from hartford? Jerry I m agree with you the wood is much better than plastic!!! 
It seem by all your answers that Phil's kits are much better than the other!..I will see if he send to France!...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bender on 18 Jun 2013 02:19 PM 
Thanks gentlemen ! 
What is the "jig" from hartford? Jerry I m agree with you the wood is much better than plastic!!! 
It seem by all your answers that Phil's kits are much better than the other!..I will see if he send to France!... The jig is used to hold all the various frame parts and cross pieces square and in place, as you glue the wood together. I found it to be very helpful to "dry fit" the parts before gluing.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Bender

If you take a look at Bruce Chandler's web site where he built a Hartford caboose you can see the assembly jig.

Bruce Chandler's - Denver & Rio Grande Western 17 Foot Caboose[/b]


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Bender - The jig was not part of the long kits at the time I purchased the D&RGW Wheel & Tie Car and High side gondola about 2 or 3 years ago. I recall the part number for the Hartford jig was in the instructions that came with the kits. I'll look for the jig part number this evening. The jig was made from approxiimately 1/16" x 1" basewood that was slotted to interlock together to form a 'box' with spaced notches to hold the body and end sills. 

Gary - The first kit I assembled WITHOUT the jig was a pain the rump to keep all the body and end sills aligned while the glue dried. Since building the 2 Hartford kits, I purchased a 23 gauge pin nailer. The pin nailer and brad (18 gauge) nailer are invaluable when constructing ANY wood car or structure. Wish I'd known the value of those nailers when I was construcing the Hartford kits. Makes a hugh difference to the structual strength of the joints not to mention the quality of the end product. 

Jerry


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Yep Steve, that's what the jig I purchased looks like.

Jerry


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

oK Steve and Jerry the jig 's info is very usefull for me thanks for sharing!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the Assembly "Jig" kit numbers, however since they only sell the "Short Kits" now (i.e. meaning no wood parts) I doubt that they would still be supplying the jigs.

JIGS
*Product Id*
*Name/Description*
HP-J021
Construction jig for:
HP-K021 D&RGW Series Stock Car
HP-J024
Construction jig for:
HP-K024 D&RG, 8 Wheel, 17 Foot Caboose
HP-J025
Construction jig for:
HP-K025 - D&RGW 6000 Series Flat Car:
HP-K027 - D&RGW Wheel and Tie Car:
HP-K028 - D&RGW Rail and Tie Car
HP-J029
Construction jig for:
HP-K029 - D&RGW 27' (long) Caboose


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Guys 

The jigs have not been available for MANY years, long before Bob sold the company the first time. Good luck finding one; rumor has it they were very useful.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello guys, 
I built my first Hartford flatcar without a jig ( http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/127930/afv/topic/Default.aspx ). 
It turned out nice and is straight and stable. Since I have some more kits that I found on eBay a jig would definitely be a plus. 
If someone could post a picture of a Hartford jig, I could try to build one to use for future models. 
Thanks, 
TOM


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Just another questions about kits... 
In the hartfords ones , all except the Wood is on the box? Or you must buy something else? 
On the phil's kits i must buy the wagon and add trucks with wheels and couplers he sell if I undersrand well?...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bender on 19 Jun 2013 12:17 AM 
Just another questions about kits... 
In the hartfords ones , all except the Wood is on the box? Or you must buy something else? 
On the phil's kits i must buy the wagon and add trucks with wheels and couplers he sell if I undersrand well?... When you buy Phil's kits, they contain all the wood, detail parts and the pre-assembled frame. Couplers are an added cost. Also the trucks are an additional cost. BUT the freight car trucks are sold out at Accucraft and they were $76 US. Buy them from Phil WITH the kit and you pay $70. They then come with ball-bearings already assembled and installed in the trucks. HUGE savings and your car will roll very nicely!


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

ok thanks Gary!


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello ! 
To ask another question regarding Wood kits.. Is someone had tested a kit from 
Osark? If yes what do you think about?


----------

